# 90 Jährige ist älteste Youtube Gamerin der Welt



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2020)

Hamako Mori aus Matsudo in Japan wurde von Guiness World Records als die ältestete Gamerin die auch auf Youtube Ihre Spiele zeigt, ausgezeichnet. 
Ihr Youtubekanal, Gamer Grandma, hat über 300'000 Abonnenten und hat Videos von Spiele wie Skyrim, GTA 5 und Battlefield 4. 
Die Dame ist 90 Jahre alt und hat mit dem Spielen angefangen als Sie bemerkte wie die Kinder so eine Freude daran hatten und Sie Ihr Kind Fertig Gross gezogen hatte.

Sie spielt gerne weil die Fingerbewegungen Ihr Hirn trainieren und Sie auf diese Art Fit bleiben will. Mit der Hilfe Ihres Grossenkels hat Sie den Youtubekanal im Jahr 2014 eröffnet.
Zusätzlich ist Sie eine gute Schwimmerin und hat damit begonnen in Ihren 40ern, als Sie 62 war, wurde Sie zweite bei einer Meisterschaft.

Sie sagt auch, Sie wäre Glücklich darüber wenn Sie den Game Controller in der Hand hätte wenn Sie stirbt. 

Quelle: The Japan News

-------------

Ich hoffe mit 90 Jahren bin ich noch Fit genug das ich Zocken kann, ein YT Kanal muss für mich nicht sein aber ohne Regelmässig zu zocken wird mir langweilig


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2020)

Richtig krass, so muss das sein und nicht anders.


----------



## Maverick3k (12. Juni 2020)

WTF, sie spielt sogar Resident Evil


----------

